# Adopted a cat need urgent advice



## Daphnekitty (Apr 10, 2014)

I adopted a cat from a cat rescue about 3 months ago, they told me she was 11 years old, although I do think they may have got this wrong as she none of the characteristics of an 11 year old cat, but her age does not bother me as I wanted to give a cat a new home. They did not know much about her past, apart from the fact that she came from a over crowded cat household and had been flea infested. When I adopted her she was in fine health, she is neutared and vacinated.
She settled in really quickly, she was using her litter tray, she was affectionate, I got her a scratching post which she was using. All was going so well. She is the only pet in my household.

About two weeks ago, she started violentily attacking me, she grabs onto my hand and wont let go, she has scratched all of my hands and arms, and also attacks my feet if they have no shoes or socks on. She then started distroyed all my furniture by constantly scratching it.
Then this weekend gone, i went out for a few hours and she had peed in my bed, and also peed on the whole sofa. 
I just dont know why this is happening.
I called the rescue centre were I got her from, and they were not very interested. I called several times and eventually spoke to someone helpful, they said she may have a urine infection, so I took her to the vet, she has not got a urine infection.

My house is being distroyed and Im scared of being attacked, I dont know what to do, any advice would be great. Would it be best to give her back?
I would feel terrible doing this but maybe she is not happy living with me


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

It's way too early to think she may not be happy with you. There's lots you can try before it comes to that.

Most likely you triggered off some memory in her without realising it, and of course you didn't mean to. It's impossible to know what could set off bad memories for a cat. But if you have patience and kindness you can work with her to stop this becoming a pattern with you, and to help her to behave a more sociable way. 

The very first time she attacked you, can you remember what you were doing? As much detail as possible. The try to think of all the other times she has attacked you and what you were doing, what she was doing, any little details. For example, Molly's reaction is to bolt if I have bags in my hands. She is nearly ok with them now because step by step over 10 months I've worked with her on that. 

Assuming your cat is scared by something, but she has learned to respond to fear by attacking not running away like Molly, you can make progress together to a better behaved cat, a less scared you, and a good strong trusting affectionate bond. 

By the way, what age do you think she is and what makes you think she's not 11?


----------



## debsue (Feb 25, 2014)

Feliway may help. good luck x


----------



## Daphnekitty (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, it's great to get some help on this, as I really want to do what is best for her. The attacking seems to happen at various times, I can't really pin point it to anything, the only thing that has changed lately is I have started letting her into the garden but when I'm around to keep an eye on her, but she doesn't go very far and likes to sit in the doorframe hanging half in half out.
The reason I'm unsure of her age is when I took her to the vet they said she looks and acts much younger, the rescue centre determined her age on her teeth but I think she had always been fed on soft food so they are a bit brown.
Also she is incredibly playful for an 11 year old.
I just don't understand why she has started peeing outside her tray?


----------



## Daphnekitty (Apr 10, 2014)

With Felliway is it best to get a spray or plug in? Thanks


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

I've only used Feliway once, the plug-in, and it wasn't effective in that case, so don't know about that. I think it's effective for normal stressful situations like moving house or getting a new pet. I don't think it offers a long-term solution when she was fine and something has changed or surfaced to make her not fine.

It's clear she is unhappy about something, and I believe the most effective way to deal with that will be to get to the bottom of it. There will be a reason or multiple reasons in her head for when and why she attacks you. Try to see if there is anything in common that happens before she goes for you. It may be something that seems completely insignificant, a tiny detail - maybe if you move suddenly, or if you move a certain way, if she thinks she might be cornered, something in your hand, anything.

For a start it's bare skin she is going for, there's a pattern! Let's say hypothetically that where she came from they handled her roughly, or because of the overcrowding there was sometimes poo on the floor and someone with bare feet used to yell and throw things at her if they stepped in it - that could be enough to create a bad association in her mind. Maybe they used bare hands and feet to play with her then shouted at her when she got too rough. This may be a long-time habit that will take time and patience to break.

How do you react when she attacks you? Do you pull away and shout no, for example?

As for the tray - assuming you have not changed the type of litter, moved the tray or moved the environment around the tray - do you have more than one and how clean do you keep it? Some cats like it best absolutely clean, some like to have a little of their own scent in a new tray so you can put a little used litter in with the new to make it smell of them. Here's a better explanation from the Cat Whisperer - 




Did she start peeing next to the tray after you started letting her out? It may be she feels insecure about outdoors being opened up to her, if she is not fully comfortable indoors with you yet. Bear in mind scratching furniture and soiling are both connected to territorial issues, so this could be a common theme there. And insecurity could possibly lead to aggression, directed to who's there which in this case would be you.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Daphnekitty said:


> Thanks for the replies, it's great to get some help on this, as I really want to do what is best for her. The attacking seems to happen at various times, I can't really pin point it to anything, the only thing that has changed lately is I have started letting her into the garden but when I'm around to keep an eye on her, but she doesn't go very far and likes to sit in the doorframe hanging half in half out.
> The reason I'm unsure of her age is when I took her to the vet they said she looks and acts much younger, the rescue centre determined her age on her teeth but I think she had always been fed on soft food so they are a bit brown.
> Also she is incredibly playful for an 11 year old.
> I just don't understand why she has started peeing outside her tray?


Apart from the helpful advice Foreverhome has given! Two things that members have advised me about my rescue cat who started to bite and attack me and which have been highly successful are 1) lots of interactive play with a brilliant wand toy called DaBird/flying frenzy you can order from here Purrs In Our Hearts Shop - Best Cat Toys or Amazon 2) I am using Zylkene capsules (sprinkled in wet food every day) and find them excellent for reducing my cat's stress (more worry) I also use a Feliway plug-in which I used before I heard about Zylkene but didn't find it as effective! My cat has calmed down a lot, she's still the same cat just not so edgy, she does not go for me anymore and we notice her manic sessions are more natural cat behaviour rather than a suicidal cat smashing into everything, fluffed up and crazed! Energetic play sessions are a must! at least 3 to 4 times a day depending of the nature and energy levels of your cat The play sessions are so important! no matter how old the cat is! there is a video on the site I gave you for the toy which tells you the importance of interactive play with your cat! It really does work! Also remember that your cat will sense your stress so do your best and be patient and loving! I feel it will work out for you both soon! Good luck! let us know how you get on!:thumbup1:

PS Zylkene is not a drug it is a supplement that is tasteless my Vet thinks its a very good product!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

When you took her to the vets, what tests did they do? Did they only check her urine or did they do full blood test?


----------



## Daphnekitty (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi, they just tested urine as when I adopted her she had already had full tests done which were all clear.


----------



## Daphnekitty (Apr 10, 2014)

The urinating was happening away from her litter tray, she did it on my bed and the sofa. 
I think I may have figured out what the issue is she does not like being left alone, I don't leave her for massive long periods just when I go to work, but it seems she doesn't like this and I think this is what is causing the behavioural problems.
The reason I have come to this conclusion is I had a half day yesterday so was home a lot earlier and she was fine.
Unfortunately I cannot change my usual working hours, I think she needs to live with someone who works from home or works part time.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

You do have to do what's best for the cat if she really is unhappy, but there is a lot you can try before it comes to giving her up. I only wanted one but he was distressed when left alone, it got to the point (very quickly) when he was in a state even if I was only gone an hour. He needed cat company, so I had to get him a friend. 

It's not surprising she doesn't like being left. She very likely has a fear of being abandoned and if she was used to lots of other cats maybe she is just plain really lonely ... and needs a friend!

When you take on an animal from a shelter, they have already lost their familiar home and people, they don't understand why. They may have been abused or neglected. They have been in a shelter surrounded by strange smells and other animals, and kept in a confined space, possibly for a long time. It is so important for a rescue animal not to keep being passed around and dumped again. You have to be 10 times more committed to them than a new baby animal. 

To be honest I'm not hearing that from you at the moment. I understand this must be a very difficult situation for you but it can be helped a lot with patience and understanding. Be honest, do you really want to solve these problems, or are you thinking you've taken on too much and want to get rid of this cat?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Agree with FH, lots of things to try if you are willing.
Firstly this as mentioned by Soozi:
Zylkene for Dogs & Cats
When did she last see the vet? Sorry if I missed that bit. The peeing outside of the tray could possibly by a UTI, possibly brought on by stress. Also worth ruling out if other things fail.
Good luck with her, it would be a terrible shame if she had to go back into rescue :sad:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It's so strange that often the behaviour pattern of rescue cats seem to be that they settle in for a couple of months and then all of a sudden their behaviour changes often for the worse! good thing is that bad behaviour can nearly always be reversed! You do need to be prepared to put in a lot of time, patience and effort to get to the bottom on why your cat is behaving badly! it could be pure frustration about something quite petty to you but a big issue for him! I still think you need to play as much as you can with the cat and as I said before Zylkene caps are definitely worth a try more so than Feliway if I'm honest! The inappropriate peeing I can't comment on as I have never experienced this with any of my previous cats!
Please, Please don't put him back in the shelter there's no such thing as a bad cat just a misunderstood one!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm wondering about UTI's as well. The peeing is def a symptom and I think they can have them without it showing in urine if its stress related?

Is this cat being fed on dry food? If so it is more likely to get a UTI if its stressed. Can you change it onto Butchers Classic for cats cans from supermarket which is grain free. Just to see if it stops the inappropriate peeing.

If its on dry food with carbs and sugar it can also cause them to be hyper and maybe bite more. A bit like hyper kids after they have too much sugar!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

If she is on a dry diet at the moment you might consider switching her to Royal Canin Calm. This is a dried food that also contains the same ingredients as Zylkene, which may help reduce her stress whilst you move her gradually onto a wet diet?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Soozi said:


> It's so strange that often the behaviour pattern of rescue cats seem to be that they settle in for a couple of months and then all of a sudden their behaviour changes often for the worse!


Soozi, it's not really that strange. What happens is that the cat when first adopted displays placating or appeasing behaviour with the new owner. A kind of "please like me and don't hurt me, I am a lovely cat". This is a survival mechanism, which is even more pronounced in a cat that's been passed from pillar to post (as a rescue cat often has been).

Once the cat feels more safe and secure in his/her new home s/he begins to relax and the placating behaviour reduces. The cat's personality begins to emerge more clearly. I always find it an encouraging sign when this happens, as it's a positive indication the cat is beginning to feel more settled in the home. (interestingly the same behaviour is often observed in children who are fostered or adopted).

Cats of course have individual likes and dislikes of their own, and need to convey these to their human companions. It is then a question of negotiation with the humans as to how much each party (cats and humans) are willing to compromise so the cat's and the human's wishes may be accommodated.

A cat "acting out" e.g. not using the litter tray, is trying to tell the human companion something is wrong - either with the tray, the litter, or with the cat itself, e.g. cystitis. It is up to the human to do some detective work, try to see things from the cat's POV and work out a satisfactory resolution for the cat.

Lots of good advice from other posters about things to try, and certainly I would try a course of Zylkene for her, as well as taking her off all dry food. Dry food is especially bad news for any cat who has a bladder problem.

Zylkene Capsules - Priced Per Capsule - 75mg - Animed Direct


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Excellent description CM but I have to be a green pea tart before I can give you your medal. IOU. 

I guess it's also a matter of finding a common language between an individual human and cat, which must be confusing for a cat who's always made himself or herself understood up to that point. They must think we're really stupid. I thought I was pretty good at this, until I met Molly. Most of what I knew had to go out of the window with this one.


----------



## Daphnekitty (Apr 10, 2014)

She is on a wet diet as she refuses to eat dry food.


----------



## Daphnekitty (Apr 10, 2014)

I do not want to give up on her and have never given up on a pet and wouldn't.
The trouble is I think she needs someone who is at home in the day, I can't get another cat to keep her company as she doesn't get on with other cats the centre tested this, apparently she was very aggressive towards other cats at the centre, they though this was due to fighting for food in her previous home.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd try the Zyklene then and did you try an extra tray with a different type of litter in to test that?

Hopefully she'll settle down in time and won't mind being on her own so much when she gets used to your routine.

Good luck with her


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Soozi, it's not really that strange. What happens is that the cat when first adopted displays placating or appeasing behaviour with the new owner. A kind of "please like me and don't hurt me, I am a lovely cat". This is a survival mechanism, which is even more pronounced in a cat that's been passed from pillar to post (as a rescue cat often has been).
> 
> Once the cat feels more safe and secure in his/her new home s/he begins to relax and the placating behaviour reduces. The cat's personality begins to emerge more clearly. I always find it an encouraging sign when this happens, as it's a positive indication the cat is beginning to feel more settled in the home. (interestingly the same behaviour is often observed in children who are fostered or adopted).
> 
> ...


Yes you are so right and I have only just realised since joining this forums that so many new owners posting seem to experience this change in behaviour after a couple of months of taking on a new cat! (As you know I did with Liddy) She's brilliant now though!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Daphnekitty said:


> I do not want to give up on her and have never given up on a pet and wouldn't.
> The trouble is I think she needs someone who is at home in the day, I can't get another cat to keep her company as she doesn't get on with other cats the centre tested this, apparently she was very aggressive towards other cats at the centre, they though this was due to fighting for food in her previous home.


That's great sorry it was your first post that I read as being a bit offish. I got it wrong, my apologies.

Ok so that rules out a companion. Again, don't give up. It's early days yet. Maybe as CM says she is testing the boundaries and asserting herself, and with some negotiation you may find she settles.

Lots of good suggestions already - have you tried leaving the radio on quietly for her? Some cats like that, some don't. Hiding a few treats around the house before you go out so she spends some time and energy hunting them down? And another thought, do you see any difference on the days you're not at work? Would it be an option to maybe take a week off and see what difference that makes? If it does, she may be better after you go back or worse, but at least you'd have an answer to whether she wants someone around all day.


----------



## Daphnekitty (Apr 10, 2014)

On the weekends when I'm here all day she's so much better so it does seem to be when I go to work in the week.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Jannor said:


> I'd try the Zyklene then and did you try an extra tray with a different type of litter in to test that?
> 
> Hopefully she'll settle down in time and won't mind being on her own so much when she gets used to your routine.
> 
> Good luck with her





Daphnekitty said:


> On the weekends when I'm here all day she's so much better so it does seem to be when I go to work in the week.


I think she's still very much settling in and it may be that she's a bit scared when you're not there - great suggestions already and I'd also highly recommend zyklene to help her and def a radio or telly on when your not there


----------

